# the utter beauty of Codex Montpellier?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Seem like secular songs on the birth of polyphony i really like this codex, very enchanting songs sound
mesmerizing and it trully is.

I Wonder who is the author of this, and his there an harmonia mundi of this codex or a naxos?

:angel:


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

It is likely to be a composite of authors over time, that is, various authors who revised it a little each time over time.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

so, this is the mindset of the "dark ages"?


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

ArtMusic said:


> It is likely to be a composite of authors over time, that is, various authors who revised it a little each time over time.


Its not an anthology of folk songs.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> is there an harmonia mundi of this codex or a naxos?
> 
> :angel:


Yes by Anonymous 4, called Love's Illusion. For a different approach, less sweet, maybe try to hear Réné Clemencic's CD called Motetus. You know there's a handful of songs from the Montpellier Codex on Hillier's Hoquetus too?


----------

